

Trouble with the robot? - raganesh
http://www.asymco.com/2012/06/04/trouble-with-the-robot/

======
fluidcruft
I wonder if the slowdown is related to the slow progress of getting ICS
updates out. Just about every review of gingerbread phones I read lately
includes a browbeating about lack of ICS and skepticism/uncertainty about
manufacturer claims about future updates. Hopefully people have taken
Motorola's advice to heart: don't buy any phone unless you're happy with it
out of the box. ICS phones started showing up in stores in earnest recently so
it will be interesting to see if the trend continues.

------
SlipperySlope
Does anyone else think that Android activations in the US will strongly
rebound with the release of the Samsung Galaxy III?

Interestingly, Windows has gained US mobile share in the last two quarters.
Will that trend continue?

